# 8th A.F; one man out.



## joebong (Feb 2, 2007)

I knew this older guy, lived in my mother in laws trailer park he was flight engineer in a B24. Told me a story that made my blood run cold. A pal of his a tail gunner in a B17, was taking heavy flak inbound for Germany. His com link taken out by a blast, he decides to crawl foward to alert the radio officer of his plight. the plane now begining its run as he enters the room, hanging on to stay upright. He feels a violent jolt as flak destoys the cockpit,
knocking all but himself to the floor, the plane wheels in a flat spin pinning his
mates in situ where they fell. He, in the center of the spin, watching his friends plead with their eyes, staggers to the bomb bay, and bails out.


----------



## joebong (Feb 3, 2007)

Aw come on joe, you must just lap up any pablum some nut hands you, that story sounds like total balogna, you got sucked moron.


----------



## joebong (Feb 3, 2007)

joebong said:


> Aw come on joe, you must just lap up any pablum some nut hands you, that story sounds like total balogna, you got sucked moron.


Jeeez I can't believe you. How the hell do you know its bull, you know what
forget it, go to hell, and give your mom a kiss while your there!!!!.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## joebong (Feb 3, 2007)

"While your there", do you mean while you're there, what a slag.[/U]
Dude if you were here now I'd thump you so bad, yourunborn children 
would have bruises.


----------



## joebong (Feb 3, 2007)

What?.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

joebong what the hell are you doing? Please stop this.


----------



## joebong (Feb 3, 2007)

Jawol herr Komandant. Forgive me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

What were you doing?


----------



## joebong (Feb 3, 2007)

Just fooling around, sorry. But it was kinda funny for a while, wasn't it?.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

No...Sorry..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

was the original story true?


----------



## joebong (Feb 4, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> was the original story true?



Yes, though for the life of me I cannot recall the gents name. Keep in mind its true in the sense that he told me this, whether he made it up I can't say.
As for the rest, I just got a wild hair and Adler had to reel me in.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 4, 2007)

Lay off the moon shine Joe...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2007)

More like the whacky weed.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 6, 2007)

Did all his crewmates die in the crash? 


P. S. Oops. My mistake. The title implies it.


----------



## joebong (Feb 11, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Did all his crewmates die in the crash?
> 
> 
> Indeed they did, which reminds me of a more chilling aspect of the story.
> As he stood @the cg. the waist gnrs radioman had arms outstretched beaconing for help, which of course would jeoperdize his life.


----------

